# Old shipmates



## Simbajoy (Oct 14, 2020)

Looking for john page who i sailed with on the anadara late 60s early 70s or anybody who sailed on her in the period


----------



## tony cripps52 (Aug 18, 2010)

Simbajoy said:


> Looking for john page who i sailed with on the anadara late 60s early 70s or anybody who sailed on her in the period


Hi There,
I was on the Aranda from March 69 to March 70 as a kitchen porter and officers steward, sorry not good with names but our paths may have crossed. Hope you find who you are looking for


----------

